# Here's The TRUTH About COVID-19 Deaths....



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

*The Real Numbers....!

The COVID-19/nCoV " release " was intentional and being used to destroy *
*the United States Economy thru hype and MSM scare tactics....
Look at the TRUTH and decide for yourself...!!!!!
*


An aggregation of deaths reported as of March 13, 2020


“•Two women in their 90s at Life Care Center died on March 6.
•A woman in her 80s at Life Care Center died on March 6.
•A man in his 70s at Overlake Medical Center died on March 4.
•A man in his 80s at Swedish Issaquah hospital, died on March 9.
•Woman in her 70s with underlying health conditions died on March 11.


Four Washington state deaths are from Snohomish County
•A woman in her 70s with underlying health conditions died March 11.
•Woman in her 80s with underlying health conditions died March 10.
•Man in his 80s with underlying health conditions, died March 9 at the Josephine Caring Community
•A man in his 40s with underlying health conditions died but the date has not been specified.


One Washington State death is from Grant County, a patient in his or her 80s.


Four deaths are in California:
•A woman, 90s, in assisted living.
•A woman, 60s, hospitalized in Santa Clara.
•An elderly man in assisted living.
•A man, 71, with underlying health conditions who had been on a Grand Princess cruise ship.


Two deaths are in Florida:
•A man and woman, both in their 70s, died after returning from foreign travel.


One death is in New Jersey:
•A man, 69, who is diabetic and suffered two cardiac arrests, has died.


One death is in South Dakota:
•A man in his 60s with underlying medical conditions has died.


One death is in Georgia:
•A man, 67, with underlying medical conditions has died.


One death is in Kansas:
•A man in his 70s with underlying health conditions died at the Life Care Center in Kansas City.


One death in is Colorado:
•A woman in her 80s with underlying health conditions has died.”


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

And one in New York today.............
Elderly...


*And how many of these can really be attributed to COVID-19 *
*if the Test kits where giving false positives....
Very well could be attributed to the seasonal flu...

When this fiasco is ultimately exposed for the TRUTH behind it*
*a whole lotta need to go to jail for life !!!!*


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> And one in New York today.............
> Elderly...
> 
> 
> ...


10,000 tests per day in S. Korea. Only 10,000 in total tested in US, weeks after Trump said anybody who wants a test can get one.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2020)

"When President Trump took office in 2017, the White House’s National Security Council Directorate for Global Health Security and Biodefense survived the transition intact. Its mission was the same as when I was asked to lead the office, established after the Ebola epidemic of 2014: to do everything possible within the vast powers and resources of the U.S. government to prepare for the next disease outbreak and prevent it from becoming an epidemic or pandemic.

One year later, I was mystified when the White House dissolved the office, leaving the country less prepared for pandemics like COVID-19."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

messy said:


> 10,000 tests per day in S. Korea. Only 10,000 in total tested in US, weeks after Trump said anybody who wants a test can get one.


And?


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

messy said:


> 10,000 tests per day in S. Korea. Only 10,000 in total tested in US, weeks after Trump said anybody who wants a test can get one.


*Can you yourself PROVE those ten thousand test were accurate....!*
*
This was originated in China.
China had MASSIVE tariffs stacked against their economy.
China has been behind the scenes greasing politicians pockets for quite some time.
China wanted to be the currency of trade throughout the world.

You have no idea if this " COVID-19 " has already passed thru a whole lot of densely 
populated areas and the antibodies are triggering false positives....
Thus the Media can use this to push the narrative to stay home and collapse the
economy...
*
*Here's an example below:*

" Some people have *antibodies* associated with the *virus* in their 
blood but *do* not have an active hepatitis C infection. 
These *antibodies can* lead to *false*-*positive* results on blood
 tests for an active infection. "

*This type of falsehood can be used to scare the SHIT out of the general public.*
*Who is this being targeted the most:
Yes the Elderly.
Who holds the most wealth and controls the majority of most businesses.
Yes the Elderly.

Now with the school districts across America being told to close what does that 
do to the employees of Fed/State/Local agencies and businesses ....force them 
home to watch their children.
This is a cascading plan that is designed to collapse a robust economy here in
the United States....plain and simple.
*
*And who will benefit the most....Hmmmm.

China.

Why...because they are the ones who started this VIRUS escapade, and now the
demand for their products is at the forefront......Again.

What's the total death toll 60 or so today...
60/50 = 1.2
That's 1.2 per State if you average it.
Washington State has had 37 of those deaths.
37/60 x 100% = 61.666666 %
The balance of the USA is 23 deaths.
23/60 x 100 % = 38.333333333333 %
 23/49 = .469 per each of the 49 States.

This was initiated to be the next Domino.....


China and anyone else involved in this CRIME should be Jailed for LIFE !*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Real Numbers....!
> 
> The COVID-19/nCoV " release " was intentional and being used to destroy *
> *the United States Economy thru hype and MSM scare tactics....
> ...


Oh! Oh! Oh! Do this post again today!

Wait -- does the forum allow posts that large?


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

WSJ today...
Daily U.S. Coronavirus Tally Hits Highest Level in More Than a Month


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2020)

175,8661,894,447180,09578,4466,671283,199327,167,434








						COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics
					

Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities.  Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 175,8661,894,447180,09578,4466,671283,199327,167,434
> 
> Weird that you can’t find out which comorbidities pre-existed the corona and which were caused by the corona
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

At least we aren't the worst in the world, just in the bottom of the heap! trump could have been a hero with what he knew, but, like with his personal business history, he made tragic mistakes. In business he just went bankrupt and stiffed others what he owed them. With Covid-19 he is morally bankrupt and has made stiffs out of others.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least we aren't the worst in the world, just in the bottom of the heap! trump could have been a hero with what he knew, but, like with his personal business history, he made tragic mistakes. In business he just went bankrupt and stiffed others what he owed them. With Covid-19 he is morally bankrupt and has made stiffs out of others.



*My President did exactly what needed to be done with the " Enemy " at the gates..*
*
Your demented Vile Thugs are out of homemade " Bullets " and resorting to*
*throwing their own feces.....it's a wonder you all don't smell worse than you already do do....*


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My President did exactly what needed to be done with the " Enemy " at the gates..*
> 
> *Your demented Vile Thugs are out of homemade " Bullets " and resorting to*
> *throwing their own feces.....it's a wonder you all don't smell worse than you already do do....*


I think you mean ex-President, Troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you mean ex-President, Troll.


Then don the cons main goal will be to avoid becoming a convict.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

Trump told Woodward in February that the virus was transmissible by air and "more deadly than ... even your strenuous flus." That same month, Trump publicly reassured the country that the virus was "under control" in America.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump told Woodward in February that the virus was transmissible by air and "more deadly than ... even your strenuous flus." That same month, Trump publicly reassured the country that the virus was "under control" in America.



*Your " Aunt " Nasty Nancy did just that.....!*


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your " Aunt " Nasty Nancy did just that.....!*


Quiet, troll. No soccer players in the family?


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Quiet, troll. No soccer players in the family?



*You like it good n quiet .....
That's why you carry around a lotta socks isn't .....sick boy.

More than you'll ever know....your bitterness from poor decisions 
is obvious.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 16, 2020)

This so-called “Doctor” Robert Redfield. What blithering idiot appointed him to run the CDC?


----------



## notintheface (Sep 16, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> This so-called “Doctor” Robert Redfield.


Mental note: Joe does not respect the military, where Redfield served for 20 years, nor does Joe respect President Bush, who appointed Redfield to the President’s Advisory Council on HIV/AIDS.


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 175,8661,894,447180,09578,4466,671283,199327,167,434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to your team, Lion? 4ns is here, but outlaw, Joe, Ricky, MSK...do you feel lonely?


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


> What happened to your team, Lion? 4ns is here, but outlaw, Joe, Ricky, MSK...do you feel lonely?



*What......you like a variety of Ass Kicking.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Real Numbers....!
> 
> The COVID-19/nCoV " release " was intentional and being used to destroy *
> *the United States Economy thru hype and MSM scare tactics....
> ...


As you are an expert on how COVID transfers, can an old guy contract the virus by grabbing pussy from a young piece of trim who works for him?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> What happened to your team, Lion? 4ns is here, but outlaw, Joe, Ricky, MSK...do you feel lonely?


I never feel lonely...not with your nose stuck up my ass....


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2020)

*MARCH 14, 2020*

*The original post date, and the TRUTH has NOT changed !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2020)

trump lied people died, thousands


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lied people died, thousands


Here is some truth and facts for you.

If Biden had been President, it would have 10x as many. Remember, Biden called Trump a Xenophobe for closing down travel related to China early on. Biden also criticized the European travel advisory put in place. These are facts.

"On Jan. 27, Biden wrote an op-ed published in USA Today, perhaps anticipating the upcoming travel ban and blasted President Trump’s calls in 2014 for travel restrictions during the Ebola outbreak as “reactionary.”

Biden wrote, “I remember how Trump sought to stoke fear and stigma during the 2014 Ebola epidemic. He called President Barack Obama a ‘dope’ and ‘incompetent’ and railed against the evidence-based response our administration put in place – which quelled the crisis and saved hundreds of thousands of lives – in favor of reactionary travel bans that would only have made things worse.”

On Jan. 31, President Trump issued the travel restrictions from China. One day after the travel restrictions were put into place, Biden said in Iowa, “We have, right now, a crisis with the coronavirus… This is no time for Donald Trump’s record of hysteria and xenophobia – hysterical xenophobia – and fearmongering to lead the way instead of science.”

Biden added, repeating a line from his USA Today oped: “Diseases have no borders, they have no borders.”

On March 12, the very same day President Trump implemented further travel restrictions on Europe, leaving little doubt about his thoughts on the travel ban, Biden said, “Banning all travel from Europe or any other part of the world may slow it but as we’ve seen will not stop it. And travel restrictions based on favoritism and politics, rather than risk, will be counterproductive.”

The same day, Biden Tweeted similarly, “A wall will not stop the coronavirus. Banning all travel from Europe — or any other part of the world — will not stop it…”


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lied people died, thousands


Yup. Cost him the election! And he's still going. "we turned the corner."
Even China kicks our ass on this.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. Cost him the election! And he's still going. "we turned the corner."
> Even China kicks our ass on this.


Again, if Biden had been in charge, the situation would have been much much worse as evident by opinion on how to handle things in early 2020. It's a fact. Sorry.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. Cost him the election! And he's still going. "we turned the corner."
> Even China kicks our ass on this.



*" Messy " is an honorary member of the Flat Earth Society....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. Cost him the election! And he's still going. "we turned the corner."
> Even China kicks our ass on this.


Our allies want trump 86’ed
Our enemies want trump to be our king.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our allies want trump 86’ed
> Our enemies want trump to be our king.



*Yoohoo ....Husky Poo Poo....*







*Kiss the ring...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2020)

Covid is a very serious global public health issue, but:
Talking about “cases” as if these were sick people is misguided.
Talking about IFRs (lethality) without distinguishing between the general population and nursing homes, as well as early and late pandemic phase, is misguided.
Saying covid is “worse than the flu”, without saying for whom, is misguided.
Saying the recession is solely “due to covid”, not the political reaction, is misguided.
Saying epidemiological models have been accurate and helpful, is also misguided.

https://swprs.org/covid-the-big-picture-in-7-charts/?fbclid=IwAR31c2876oni64ZEnpazInHSksKgmCR7q5er43qjpB2yiTIxgz7B9enQWFc


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Covid is a very serious global public health issue, but:
> Talking about “cases” as if these were sick people is misguided.
> Talking about IFRs (lethality) without distinguishing between the general population and nursing homes, as well as early and late pandemic phase, is misguided.
> Saying covid is “worse than the flu”, without saying for whom, is misguided.
> ...



*THE.....*

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------

